# MacBook Pro s'eteint tout seul



## jordan04 (3 Juillet 2009)

Salut tout le monde !

Depuis 2-3 jours, mon mac s'éteint tout seul même lorsqu'il reste de la batterie !
J'ai remarquer qu'il chauffer pas mal mais même au frais il s'éteint :-/
Ma config est MacBook pro C2D, 2.33Ghz , 120 GO, 2GO ram (Acheter en janvier 2007)
Si vous avez besoin d'autres choses !


Jordan


----------



## JF2W (4 Juillet 2009)

j'ai un probleme similaire depuis ce matin.

 Mon ordi fait des redemarages à repetition tout seul. 

pareil MBP 15" C2D 2,33ghz de fin 2007. 

ça viens peut etre de la batterie, je viens de l'enlevée et je tourne sur secteur. Je vais voir si ça change quelquechose.... 

 j'ai remarqué que ça survenais quand j'etais en train de charger des pages sur safari, ça viens peut etre de la derniere mise a jour ....


----------



## Vinc (4 Juillet 2009)

Ta batterie est elle gonflée ?
Si c'est le cas va faire un tour ici :
http://www.cuk.ch/articles/3036
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007/04/25

Je viens d'avoir le pb et je ne suis pas le seul.
En 2006, ce sont les batteries des MBP 15 qui ont commencé à foirer, maintenant c'est celles des
MBP 17.
J'ai contacté Apple, pas de programme d'échange pour les MBP 17.

Ma machine : MBP 17 core 2 duo 2,33


----------



## jordan04 (5 Juillet 2009)

Mmmh elle est pas gonflée mais je n'arrive pas a déterminer la date de fabrication :-/


----------



## Mac.helvète (26 Juillet 2009)

JF2W a dit:


> j'ai un probleme similaire depuis ce matin.
> 
> Mon ordi fait des redemarages à repetition tout seul.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, même configuration...
Le problème s'est déclaré après une mise à jour "ventilateur" chargée automatiquement sur le site Apple.
Si quelqu'un à la solution...
Merci !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juillet 2009)

Une batterie c'est un consommable. Ça s'use même si on ne s'en sert pas.

Combien de cycles ? Qu'indique Informations Système>Alimentation ?

nota : ne mentionnez jamais des logiciels tels que Coconuts au support Apple sinon ils vous enverront paître. Seul leur importe les indications des Informations Système.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

depuis le début de l'été mon macbook pro s'éteint tout seul de temps en temps, je ne comprend pas pourquoi.

Cette semaine il s'est éteint environ 5 ou 6 fois.

Si je redémarre juste après qu'il se soit éteint, il se ré éteint.

Je pense que c'est un problème du à la chaleur.

J'habite dans le sud de la france, il y fait plutot chaud.

Le processeur est constamment entre 65 et 70 , avec juste itunes et safari de lancé..
Les FAN tournent entre 2500 et 2800.

J'ai essayé de lancer un encodage vidéo, les FANS mettent énormément de temps à tourner plus vite. Le processeur atteint facilement 82 degres.

Si quelqu'un à une idée au sujet des extinctions ?

Et si vous pensez comme moi que c'est du à la chaleur ?

Merci.

Macbook pro 2,33ghz Core 2 Duo
Mac os 10.5.8

--------------------

Je viens de télécharger smcFanControl.
Je l'ai configurer de tel sorte que le minimum RPM soit de 3000 tours, on verra si cela résout le problème.


----------



## lionman (20 Août 2009)

> J'ai essayé de lancer un encodage vidéo, les FANS mettent énormément de temps à tourner plus vite. Le processeur atteint facilement 82 degres.
> /QUOTE]
> Instal smcfan controle pour controler des ventilateur.
> Sinon, pour le problème de chauffe, j'aatend d'avoir ma deuxième clavicule de valide pour démonter mon MBP 15' et verifier s'il n'y a pas trops de poussières et si je ne devrais pas rajouter de la pate thermiques sur les proc.


----------



## mac4d4m (19 Avril 2010)

Même problème ici. Mon MacBook Pro 15" Core 2 Duo 2,2 GHz sous tiger (10.4.11) s'éteint tout seul après 20 à 30% de décharge (80 à 70% de charge). Il reste bien en vie dès que son adaptateur secteur est mis en place.

J'ai tout essayé. Ma carte mère est neuve, ma mise à jour de batterie est bien celle qu'il faut. J'ai essayer de mettre à jour le firmeware, j'ai éteint, enlevé la batterie et appuyé sur le bouton power durant 5 secondes, j'ai vérifié que toutes les MÀJ étaient faites. J'ai lu des pages et des pages de forums mac et j'ai tout essayé et j'ai surtout testé ma deuxième batterie (qui pose exactement le même problème et non : elles ne sont pas gonflées). Rien! Je ne trouve pas! Si quelqu'un pense avoir la solution à ce problème, qu'il se prononce s'il-vous-plaît! Ma batterie n'a que 18 cycles charge/décharge!


----------



## alpac33 (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Est ce quelq'un a résolu ce problème.
j'ai un macbook pro 5,1 Intel Core 2 Duo, 2,53Ghz, acheté fin 2008 (il a 33 mois). Je suis sous OS 10.7.2 actuellement.
Ma batterie est à 100%, mon mac fonctionne parfaitement bien, mais si je débranche la prise et reste sur batterie il s'éteint d'un coup au bout de 2-3minutes maximum d'utilisation sur batterie.
Pour le rallumer je dois rebrancher le cable d'alim.

Concernant ma batterie il m'indique je suis à 75% de sa capacité neuve (3574mah sur les 4600mah d'origine), 172 cycles de batterie.

Ma question est: est ce que ca peut venir de la batterie ? je ne voudrai pas changer la batterie pour rien...

Merci


----------



## Palm49 (19 Novembre 2011)

Erreur de ma part, j'ai voulu créer un autre sujet


----------

